# The best weight loss advice ever!



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

CREDITS GO SOLELY TO BuffedWildCat - Body Solutions Personal Trainer FROM BODYBUILDING.COM FORUM.

This is the best advice I've ever had, I've lost 34lbs in the past 5 months just following her advice loosely. 

NUTRITIONAL GUIDELINES FOR REDUCING BODY FAT

1. Eat every 2-3 hours, balanced meals of protein, carbohydrates, and fat. Exception: you don't necessarily have to eat carbohydrates with your last meal or two of the day, you CAN just eat protein and fat. Unless it's post workout (post strength training), then you NEED to eat some carbs.

2. Try to keep the protein intake in each of your meals consistent. If you are resistance/strength training, eat a minimum of your bodyweight in grams of protein, divided up equally into each of your meals.

3. Don't be afraid of fat, you NEED fat in order to BURN fat. You need to turn your body into a fat burning machine. In order to do this, you keep your carbs fairly low (30-40 grams per meal is a good rule of thumb, but it does depend on your activity level) and your fat intake moderate. As in, the lower your carbs, the more fat you should be consuming.

4. Avoid sugars and over-processed foods like the plague. Read your labels, avoid food with sugar listed in the ingredients.

5. Avoid processed foods, like those in boxes/packages and also anything made with white flour. White flour is over-processed. Also anything that says, "enriched" avoid it as well, it basically means over-processed.

6. Eat as close to nature as you can. In other words, the closer the food to how it occurs in nature, the better for you it is, and ESPECIALLY for fat burning.

7. Avoid starchy carbs like corn, bread (esp white bread), pasta.

8. For your last meal or two of the day, consume only green veggies for your carbohydrates. Generally for your last meal you should consume less carbohydrates and more fat. You basically taper off your carbohydrate intake as it gets later in the day.

9. Last but not least, do NOT cut your calories too low. For starters I wouldn't even drop ANY calories. I would eat maintenance calories (eat normally) and just focus on cleaning up your diet (get rid of drinking sodas, etc) and getting consistent with a good macronutrient ratio (protein, carbs, fat). Some examples of good cutting ratios (percentage of total calories) are: 40P/30C/30F, 40P/25C/35F, 40P/20C/40F, or 35P/35C/30F etc.

10. A good website (free) to help you keep track of your calories, protein, carbs, and fat is:  FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal

Here are some good choices for foods to eat, conducive to burning fat and/or staying lean. If the food you are eating is not on this list, I would question it.

PROTEINS 

Boneless, Skinless Chicken Breast 
Tuna (water packed) 
Fish (salmon, seabass, halibut) 
Shrimp 
Extra Lean Ground Beef or Ground Round (92-96%)
Venison
Buffalo
Ostrich 
Protein Powder 
Egg Whites or Whole Eggs 
Ribeye Steaks or Roast 
Top Round Steaks or Roast (aka Stew Meat, London Broil, Stir Fry) 
Top Sirloin (aka Sirloin Top Butt) 
Beef Tenderloin (aka Filet, Filet Mignon) 
Top Loin (NY Strip Steak) 
Flank Steak (Sir Fry, Fajita) 
Eye of Round (Cube Meat, Stew Meat, Bottom Round , 96% LeandGround Round) 
Ground turkey, Turkey Breast Slices or cutlets (fresh meat, not deli cuts)
Soy Burgers
Low-fat cottage cheese 

SLOW BURNING/COMPLEX CARBS 

Oatmeal (Old Fashioned or Quick Oats) 
Sweet Potatoes (Yams) 
Beans (pinto, black, kidney) 
Oat Bran Cereal 
Rye Cereal
Grape Nuts
Brown Rice 
Farina (Cream of Wheat) 
Multigrain Hot Cereal 
Whole wheat or Spinach Pasta 
100% Stoneground Whole Wheat Bread

FIBROUS CARBS 

Green Leafy Lettuce (Green Leaf, Red, Leaf, Romaine) 
Broccoli 
Asparagus 
String Beans 
Okra
Spinach 
Bell Peppers 
Brussel Sprouts 
Cauliflower 
Cabbage
Celery 
Cucumber 
Eggplant
Green or Red Pepper 
Onions
Pumpkin 
Garlic 
Tomatoes 
Zucchini 

FRUIT 

Apples
Grapefruit
Peaches
Strawberries
Blueberries
Raspberries
Lemons or Limes 

HEALTHY FATS

Natural Peanut Butter 
Olive Oil or Safflower Oil 
Nuts (peanuts, almonds) 
Flaxseed Oil 

BEVARAGES

Crystal Light 
Green Tea
Other Tea (without sugar)
Coffee (without sugar)

CONDIMENTS

Mayonnaise 
Reduced Sodium Soy Sauce 
Reduced Sodium Teriyaki Sauce 
Balsamic Vinegar 
Salsa 
Hot Peppers and Hot Sauce
Chili powder 
Mrs. Dash 
Steak Sauce 
Sugar Free Maple Syrup 
Chili Paste 
Mustard 
Extracts (vanilla, almond, etc )
Low Sodium beef or chicken broth 
Plain or reduced sodium tomatoes sauce, puree, paste)
Stevia (natural sweetener)


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 1, 2008)

GENERAL TRAINING GUIDELINES FOR BEGINNERS

1. Always start with big the muscle groups first. For example, always do chest before triceps and shoulders, always do back before biceps.

2.Work each body part once per week with the exception of abs and calves, you can work them 2- 3 times per week if you'd like.

3.Allow at least 48 hours before you work the same muscle group again.  Never train a sore muscle.

4. For big muscle groups (like chest, back, legs), I recommend 3-4 exercises per muscle group and 3-4 sets per exercise. But use your best judgement, if itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s too much then cut back until your training level increases.

5. For smaller muscle groups, I recommend 2-3 exercises per part, 2-3 sets per exercise as these groups are also worked when you exercise the big muscle groups. Just remember, MORE is NOT always better.

6. Pick a weight in which the last rep or two are VERY hard, on the last set you can even go to failure if youÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re up to it, (once you get some experience under your belt) meaning you cannot physically perform another rep, you try and you fail. For rep range I recommend working in the 8-12 rep range. So reps 11 & 12 should be VERY hard to perform, you should not be able to get more reps out past 12. Now, for beginners who have little to no knowledge of proper form, I recommend you work closer to the 15 rep range until you master proper form to avoid injury.

7. Take 1-3 minutes rest between each set of 8-12 reps. Generally, the heavier you lift, the more rest time you should allow between sets. If you are lifting in the 11-15 rep range, you can take as little as 30 seconds rest.

8. Make up your training split based on how many days per week you can go to the gym and how long you want to spend there. Personally, I wouldn't try to do more than 2 body parts per session if you can help it. Reason is cause it's very difficult to maintain your intensity/energy for more than two body parts. If you are really giving it all you got, you will most likely find it quite difficult to still have the energy to train that third body part, especially if you are a beginner.

9.Never do cardio before lifting weights, ALWAYS do cardio AFTER weight training and PREFERABLY on a separate day altogether.

10. Don't overdo it on the cardio, cardio is WAY overrated in terms of burning fat. DIET and weight training (muscle) is what's gonna burn the fat for you. For starters, I'd only do cardio twice a week for no more than 30 min. I recommend high intensity interval training if you're up to it. If you are pretty out of shape then obviously your Ã¢â‚¬Å“highÃ¢â‚¬Â intensity interval will not be as high as someone who is already conditioned. 

EXAMPLE OF A TRAINING SPLIT

Monday - back & abs
Tuesday - chest & shoulders
Wednesday - cardio
Thursday - legs, calves
Friday - arms
Saturday - off
Sunday - cardio

Note: Please check with your doctor before beginning any exercise program. Also, please realize that this is not the ONLY way to train especially depending on your fitness goals. In any case, I hope this helps you and good luck achieving your goals!

CREDITS GO SOLELY TO BuffedWildCat - Body Solutions Personal Trainer FROM BODYBUILDING.COM FORUM.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 28, 2008)

These are awesome tips.. I gotta bump this thread!

I definitely feel like a fat-ass after Thanksgiving yesterday, lol... I have to get my butt back into shape, and I'm gonna print this up and reference it every day!

Thanks and congrats on your weight loss, thats awesome!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 28, 2008)

^ew so do I...Thanks for the tips!


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow you're right this is the best advice. it's good to know you can still loose weight without having to eat less thanks heaps


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 6, 2008)

Bless you for the this helpful & informative thread! I've just printed it out


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 21, 2008)

Great tips, girl!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

great tips!


----------



## User35 (Jan 17, 2009)

ARRRRRG! this is sooo frustrating!!! This is all fine and dandy, great weight loss tips but I have absolutely no clue of how to fit that into MY lifestyle. I work 16 hours a day. Usually through the night. I dont have time to sleep let alone go to the store and cook a bunch of health food . 

p.s. not being able to cook doesnt help either lol.


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 19, 2009)

Then I guess you have to ask yourself what you want your priorities to be. By that I certainly don't intend to question your choices, but as you put it, if you work 16 hours a day you can't have a healthy lifestyle. You have to decide if the income/benefit/whatever that you get from your job(s) are worth your health.


----------



## User35 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well I guess my career has never been safe or promote a healthy lifestyle due to the hours and danger. But it is my passion and I could never do anything else. I guess Specktra isnt the place I should get health advice, it doesnt really fit me. Policelink would suit me better. 

It is good advice though for people with time on their hands to do that stuff.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jan 21, 2009)

prepacked chicken breast and cans of tuna are what get me through the day at work. i hardly ever have to cook my food


----------



## florabundance (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_ARRRRRG! this is sooo frustrating!!! This is all fine and dandy, great weight loss tips but I have absolutely no clue of how to fit that into MY lifestyle. I work 16 hours a day. Usually through the night. I dont have time to sleep let alone go to the store and cook a bunch of health food . 

p.s. not being able to cook doesnt help either lol._

 
You can buy prepackaged health food/snacks.
Oatcakes, ricecakes, vegetables, hummus, salads, tuna, salmon.
Low cal bread. Pastas. Baked potatos. 
Granola bars. Healthy cereal.

There are many options if you're willing to seek them out


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 24, 2009)

gotta bump thanks!!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

I am wondering how to determine the correct number of calories to consume daily to lose weight at a reasonable rate. My height is 5' 9" and current weight is 180. I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_I am wondering how to determine the correct number of calories to consume daily to lose weight at a reasonable rate. My height is 5' 9" and current weight is 180. I'd like to lose 30-35 lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is an awesome weightloss diary. It tells you exactly how many calories you need to loose weight. Try it out!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal is an awesome weightloss diary. It tells you exactly how many calories you need to loose weight. Try it out!_

 
Thanks so much for the site!! It looks like it has a lot of good info!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 28, 2009)

bump!!!


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you...I have been on the healthy eating thing for about a month.  I've lost ten pounds but last week I didn't lose anything so I know that I definitely need to lose the carbs.


----------



## kisou (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow- I'm definitely interested in this! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty For Ashe* 

 
_Thank you...I have been on the healthy eating thing for about a month.  I've lost ten pounds but last week I didn't lose anything so I know that I definitely need to lose the carbs._

 
Muscle is denser than fat, so if you're building muscle, you might not see a reduction in weight.  At my smallest healthy size, my size 4 jeans were loose and I weighed 138lbs, because I had replaced fat with dense muscle tissue.  I started out a size 6 (same brand and style of jeans) and weighed 127lbs.  Over the course of a few months, I added 11lbs, but I dropped down to a size 4, and I lost quite a bit of fat.  Since I was adding muscle, I tracked my progress by measurements instead of with a scale.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 16, 2009)

I printed out the original post (thank you Indian Barbie) and have it posted on my fridge.


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for the great tips. I'm still at the point where I need to shake a few holiday pounds off before the summer.

One thing I feel I need to add to the list is the importance of drinking lots of water. Not only does it curb the appetite, but also does wonders for your skin. I carry a water bottle with me everywhere I go.


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 17, 2009)

I forgot to say in my last post that in order to spice up your water, you can add things to it like lemon juice or even cucumber slices.

Also I noticed in the health tips post that Crystal Light was listed. This is a great addition to water since the product offers a lot of taste choices with no additional calories.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 21, 2009)

yes that' true, water is very important - especially before a workout! Make sure you get to the gym fully hyrdated, your performance is so much better!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that creating a 3500 calorie deficit leads to 1lb-2lb lost. is that correct?


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I think I read somewhere that creating a 3500 calorie deficit leads to 1lb-2lb lost. is that correct?_

 
How is that even possible?

A 1-2lb loss per week is possibly through a healthy balanced diet and exercising. Depending on your metabolism, current activity level, current weight, the way you eat etc you might not even have to cut any calories. Just starting by making healthier choices and integrating a fitness program that works with your lifestyle and you'll start losing weight.

Take small steps to permanently change your life so you wont ever put the weight back on. That's how I started and I've now lost 52lbs in a year.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I think I read somewhere that creating a 3500 calorie deficit leads to 1lb-2lb lost. is that correct?_

 
3500 calories = 1 lb lost.

that is true.  
so if you compare how you eat and exercise now, and compare it to what it would be if you burnt 250 calorie working out and cut 250 from your daily food.   thats -500 calories a day and 3500 a week . you should loose one pound a week.


----------



## msdarkpretty (May 15, 2009)

wow...i just one to share...im on atkins diet for about 4month..n i lost about 23lb now...from 165lb to 142lb


----------



## mestuprancid (May 15, 2009)

good tips.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (May 15, 2009)

Very great tips.strength training is deff way effective than cardio. its effect usually lasts upto 48hrs whereas cardio effect lasts only few hours.

Eating healthy is a lifestyle change for many but its is well worth it...you also never realise how good organic food and especially homemade meals are. I am not overweight or anything but ive been recently started focusin on strentgh training to tone up and get  a leaner body. ( ive always made healthy meals and i almost never eat out....but like anyone i also have them days where i like to "pig out"). has anyone heard about the Abs Diet book? Its a very good book someone recommended through youtube and it makes a lot of sense about the food we should eat.


----------



## msdarkpretty (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mestuprancid* 

 
_wow!
Im new to spektra and have been stuck in the makeup portion of the forums

I really need help with this whole fitness/eating thing.
I want to lose 20lbs I dont even know how to begin. How i can workout with only having my room to do it in (i live in the woods..bears...cant afford a gym)

What kind of advice can you guys give?_

 
my advices...go for aerobics....just buy a cd or dvd...


----------



## cupcake_x (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mestuprancid* 

 
_wow!
Im new to spektra and have been stuck in the makeup portion of the forums

I really need help with this whole fitness/eating thing.
I want to lose 20lbs I dont even know how to begin. How i can workout with only having my room to do it in (i live in the woods..bears...cant afford a gym)

What kind of advice can you guys give?_

 
Try going online and looking up work-out moves. Bicycles, lunges, squats... They really do work!

Some links for you:

At Home Workouts | Women's Health Magazine

5 Moves to a Fit, Fab You - Healthy Living - Health.com

Ways to Work Out at Home - Exercise for Weight Loss - Regimen - Goodhousekeeping.com

And while you're waiting for those results..

Get a Flat Belly Without Diet or Exercise - MSN Health & Fitness - Weight Loss


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 26, 2009)

I think more than anything, people need to realize that ALL diets fail. Its a lifestyle change. Once you go back to eating the same, you will gain the same weight back.


----------



## kaspergirl (May 26, 2009)

i love bodybuilding.com....they have a lot of cool stuff and tips...so awesome...its very motivating as well when you see some of the girls bodies on there!  makes me want to exercise immediately!  LOL


----------



## handbags (May 28, 2009)

Everybody note today I want to give all of you a very simple and the best weight loss advice. It is very simple. Everybody, who want to loss his/her weight, drink one glass of water (about 300 ml) before sleep and early in the morning every day(before breakfast). Water must be warm like tea. After the month the result will be wonderful.


----------



## lushlady15 (Jun 2, 2009)

these are fantastic, realistic weight loss tips


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *handbags* 

 
_Everybody note today I want to give all of you a very simple and the best weight loss advice. It is very simple. Everybody, who want to loss his/her weight, drink one glass of water (about 300 ml) before sleep and early in the morning every day(before breakfast). Water must be warm like tea. After the month the result will be wonderful._

 
umm no disrespect, but if someone's diet is 3000 calories a day, that glass of water will make no difference what so ever.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaspergirl* 

 
_i love bodybuilding.com....they have a lot of cool stuff and tips...so awesome...its very motivating as well when you see some of the girls bodies on there!  makes me want to exercise immediately!  LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yep its a wonderful resource for fat loss. Bodybuilders work very hard to gain muscle as well as lose FAT. Because they need to shift that fat to be able to give then muscle definition.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_I think more than anything, people need to realize that ALL diets fail. Its a lifestyle change. Once you go back to eating the same, you will gain the same weight back._

 
THIS x Infinity!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 17, 2009)

Indian Barbie I just want to thank you so much for your post, I printed it out and I've been on a fitness routine for probably 8 weeks now. I am 5"4 and at my heaviest was at 137lbs. I dropped to 132lbs fairly fast (just from changing to a healthy diet and exercising again) I still have a ways to go. I don't want to get super skinny but I still have a big belly going since I literally sit all day at work and my weight gain retains in the stomach. I find that I have plateaued at 132lbs. I honestly don't think I can alter my diet a whole lot more.  

Any suggestions as to where I can get some ideas on how to improve my workout routine? As in ideas on what kind of specific exercises to do? Also I do rest every other day. Reason being my workouts are pretty intense, usually at least 2 to 2.5 hours each visit. I do both weights and cardio. I was thinking of going for brisk walks during my off days. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Indian Barbie I just want to thank you so much for your post, I printed it out and I've been on a fitness routine for probably 8 weeks now. I am 5"4 and at my heaviest was at 137lbs. I dropped to 132lbs fairly fast (just from changing to a healthy diet and exercising again) I still have a ways to go. I don't want to get super skinny but I still have a big belly going since I literally sit all day at work and my weight gain retains in the stomach. I find that I have plateaued at 132lbs. I honestly don't think I can alter my diet a whole lot more.  

Any suggestions as to where I can get some ideas on how to improve my workout routine? As in ideas on what kind of specific exercises to do? Also I do rest every other day. Reason being my workouts are pretty intense, usually at least 2 to 2.5 hours each visit. I do both weights and cardio. I was thinking of going for brisk walks during my off days. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks!_

 

I'm a forum member of Bodybuilding.com, in the female section of the forum there are so many great articles for fat loss. 

One issue is that people often do too much at once, find it difficult to cope with and then give up after a while. Especially when you only weigh what you do now, you will get frustrated that results won't come as fast as you would like.

You need to make a conscious decision whether you want to be fit and healthy NOW or fit and healthy FOREVER. If its the latter (and it should be), you should take small steps and gradually change your lifestyle. This is something you have to do for the rest of your life if you want to look and feel great.

In terms of exercise, always do weights before cardio. You also need to work different muscle groups each day. When you are weight training your legs, do not do cardio - the day after training legs should ideally be your rest day to help you recover. They say you don't need to do more than 30-40 minutes on intense cardio.

For better advice, I would need more information on your diet, because that is THE MOST important factor in fat loss.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I'm a forum member of Bodybuilding.com, in the female section of the forum there are so many great articles for fat loss. 

One issue is that people often do too much at once, find it difficult to cope with and then give up after a while. Especially when you only weigh what you do now, you will get frustrated that results won't come as fast as you would like.

You need to make a conscious decision whether you want to be fit and healthy NOW or fit and healthy FOREVER. If its the latter (and it should be), you should take small steps and gradually change your lifestyle. This is something you have to do for the rest of your life if you want to look and feel great.

In terms of exercise, always do weights before cardio. You also need to work different muscle groups each day. When you are weight training your legs, do not do cardio - the day after training legs should ideally be your rest day to help you recover. They say you don't need to do more than 30-40 minutes on intense cardio.

For better advice, I would need more information on your diet, because that is THE MOST important factor in fat loss._

 
Great thank you so much for your reponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely want to be healthy forever. I have been able to maintain great shape/health in the past. Often times it's for a good year or two. But I have had issues with depression, and when that hits me, I shut down by not exercising and I engage in emotional eating. I'm definitely not complaining because at worse I put on maybe 10 to 15lbs. Should be easily taken care of in theory. 

I have been at 132lbs for maybe almost a month now. I will try your advice on not doing cardio before weights. I also *really push* during my workouts because that's how I am, perhaps I need to be more patient and not demand instant results. I expect it because I used to get results very fast due to high metabolism but it has obviously slowed down over the years. 

As for diet an average day I will have the following:

Breakfast: 
Coffee with milk
1 to 1-1/2 cups Cottage cheese or 2% yogurt mixed with fresh fruit (I try to mix with the fruit you have on your recommended list such as grapes, peaches) 
1 pc of whole grain toast with almond butter (just almonds, nothing else added)

Lunch:
Salad with feta cheese and a pc of protein. Usually chicken breast, sometimes lean pork. With a Blackberry balsamic dressing (lots). 
Diet coke

Snacks:
2 or 3 pc of fruit
granola bar
Coffee wilk milk
or (repeat of breakfast, the yogurt with fruit cup)

Dinner:
Here's where it gets kind of irregular.

I'll eat a little protein or carbs before I workout and then after I get home which is often after 10pm I'll eat a little protein/carbs as well. Also I don't measure these, which is probably bad lol. I will generally follow with Fresca or Diet Coke.

* Somedays I admit I will cheat and eat salt&vinegar almonds or even a few pieces of potato chips. Not making excuses but I do that to satisfy my cravings so that I don't go nuts and hit up a burger joint and get fries with gravy and a milk shake. About once every two weeks, there will be a night out where some alcohol will be consumed as well. I guess I need to stop that all together....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps - I forget to drink water often, perhaps that is also bad too.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Great thank you so much for your reponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely want to be healthy forever. I have been able to maintain great shape/health in the past. Often times it's for a good year or two. But I have had issues with depression, and when that hits me, I shut down by not exercising and I engage in emotional eating. I'm definitely not complaining because at worse I put on maybe 10 to 15lbs. Should be easily taken care of in theory. 

I have been at 132lbs for maybe almost a month now. I will try your advice on not doing cardio before weights. I also *really push* during my workouts because that's how I am, perhaps I need to be more patient and not demand instant results. I expect it because I used to get results very fast due to high metabolism but it has obviously slowed down over the years. 

As for diet an average day I will have the following:

Breakfast: 
Coffee with milk
1 to 1-1/2 cups Cottage cheese or 2% yogurt mixed with fresh fruit (I try to mix with the fruit you have on your recommended list such as grapes, peaches) 
1 pc of whole grain toast with almond butter (just almonds, nothing else added)

Lunch:
Salad with feta cheese and a pc of protein. Usually chicken breast, sometimes lean pork. With a Blackberry balsamic dressing (lots). 
Diet coke

Snacks:
2 or 3 pc of fruit
granola bar
Coffee wilk milk
or (repeat of breakfast, the yogurt with fruit cup)

Dinner:
Here's where it gets kind of irregular.

I'll eat a little protein or carbs before I workout and then after I get home which is often after 10pm I'll eat a little protein/carbs as well. Also I don't measure these, which is probably bad lol. I will generally follow with Fresca or Diet Coke.

* Somedays I admit I will cheat and eat salt&vinegar almonds or even a few pieces of potato chips. Not making excuses but I do that to satisfy my cravings so that I don't go nuts and hit up a burger joint and get fries with gravy and a milk shake. About once every two weeks, there will be a night out where some alcohol will be consumed as well. I guess I need to stop that all together....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps - I forget to drink water often, perhaps that is also bad too._

 

Get a whey protein powder as a supplement and have that when you can't eat protein for dinner and straight after a workout. Looks like thats what's lacking in your diet. You need protein to build muscles and you need to build muscles to burn fat! Also those granola bars contain lots of sugar...


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Get a whey protein powder as a supplement and have that when you can't eat protein for dinner and straight after a workout. Looks like thats what's lacking in your diet. You need protein to build muscles and you need to build muscles to burn fat! Also those granola bars contain lots of sugar..._

 
Great I'll definitely check that out. Thanks again! Btw, I weighted myself this weekend at the gym after deciding I was going to be more patient and not expect instant results and I was really surprised to see that I dropped 2 lbs. I'm not sure if it was all water or what but I'll take it. More importantly I can see results now, my arms look more toned and not chubby like before...I still have a ways to go in terms of getting rid of fat and becoming toned but I won't be so easily discouraged now!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am starting Body For Life diet/exercise program tomorrow and it is basically the same thing as what you are describing!


----------



## Sass (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivestrongH2* 

 
_I am starting Body For Life diet/exercise program tomorrow and it is basically the same thing as what you are describing!_

 
I did this program and it worked.  It got me strong and fit...I then moved onto The New Rules of Lifting for Women and that too disciplined me as well.

I wish you much success with this program.  It's a good one!


----------

